# rollin' fatties



## grindstaff3 (Jun 11, 2008)

does anyone know of a post on here with a qview of rolling a fattie.  for some reason i feel like a need to wear a helmet whenever i try this. i just can't picture it in my head.  sorry guys, but thanks


----------



## seboke (Jun 11, 2008)

Look in the fatty forum.  Capt Dan put up a real good description there in someone else's post.


----------



## dalglish (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't take any 'mid roll' but it's pretty simple, I started by rolling the longest side at the top of this picture to the centre, then did the same with the bottom longest side. Then folded the two short sides in and patted the 'seam' with hands to seal until the seam line disappeared.

Just like wrapping a present :)


----------



## dalglish (Jun 11, 2008)

Also I splashed olive oil on parchment paper and smoothed it out so there was a very thin layer of oil before flattening out the sausage meat. This made the roll extremely simple as it didn't stick at all.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 11, 2008)

that makes sense when you say wrap it like a present. i got ya now.  wow who knew it was that hard for some..well one i guess haha


----------



## pitrow (Jun 11, 2008)

next time I make one I'm planning on strapping on the ol' helmet cam and making a quick video... but I haven't had time yet.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 11, 2008)

we need to invent a rolling machine


----------



## ddave (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't feel bad . . . I didn't have much luck the first (and only )time I did it either.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I think I used too much stuffing and couldn't get it to close.  I kind of "smushed" it together and smoked it anyway.

Dave


----------



## dalglish (Jun 11, 2008)

I probably got a head start as I've made Scotch Eggs a number of times following my Mum's recipe...sometimes I get homesick for the strangest things!


----------



## teeotee (Jun 11, 2008)

Dalglish, i understand the scotch egg thing .... try doing scotch eggs in the smoker ............. I done a batch and instead of using breadcumbs on the outside i used some rub ......Deeeelish .


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 11, 2008)

i hear ya on that one. that's exactly what i did cause it was just sticking to my cutting board.


----------



## dalglish (Jun 11, 2008)

Try parchment paper and a splash of olive oil, worked a treat!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jun 11, 2008)

Man , you could just mush up a bunch of meat with onions and peppers and cheese sticking out all over the place and smoke it and it would STILL be good !


----------



## ddave (Jun 12, 2008)

Kind of like a mini-meatloaf with sausage!  YUMM!!

What i would like to know is how some of the people here get them to roll where the crosscut section looks like a darn spiral cinnamon (sp) roll.  Do they use 2 pounds of sausage or just one?  I don't know how they do it but it sure looks nice.

Dave


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm using only a single pound and flattening it much longer than wide. My first attempt didn't spiral because I was worried that too much flattening would cause it to burst. But the pizza and biscuit fatties held just fine, even though they were much thinner. OK, the biscuit one did rupture, but that was due more to the added pressure of the biscuit dough rising and not basic structural problems.

Again, with only a few under my belt (literally...), I think the key for me was using plastic wrap instead of waxed paper. It was Capt Dan who suggested (at least to me) wrapping the roll up in the plastic wrap and squeezing it further by twisting the plastic wrap at the ends of the roll, like a sausage casing or like the chubs you find in the supermarket.

In a nutshell: thinner, longer, tighter.


----------



## kookie (Jun 13, 2008)

Use two peices of wax paper sprayed with pam ...........Works great............


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I love me some scotch eggs too


----------

